# Omanli 8600GT 1Gb DDR 2



## JohnPro (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi I have an Nvidia GeForce 8600GT 1gb ddr2 and wanted to overclock it so i can run crysis with everything on high. or at least maintain Shaders and textures on high with no lag.

I have good settings at the moment and im pleased with the appearance of the game however it has slight lag. At the moment its on 540Mhz GPU and 1188 Shader. The memory is on 400MHZ.

How much more can i overclock it using RivaTuner? 

My specs
CPU not sure but its amd athlon 2.3ghz and better than an Intel P4 3ghz
1022mb DDR2 ram i think 600+ mhz


----------

